# My new girls!



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I just wanted to show off my girls. They are not in their tank yet in these pics. I don't have names for them yet, we are still thinking about it.
So here they are!
There are 5 different ones here. The dark blue one has a small hole in her fin that I'm currently treating.


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, those are really pretty!

I think the female Bettas are underrated. xD


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They really are!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're gorgeous!!! I love the yellow one!


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow those are some gorgeous females!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree that the females are underrated. They are very pretty and have as much personality as the boys.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

All very pretty.
What is the first blue one? Its back tail is not the same as the others.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

She is the same, she just didn't care for the camera so her fins where down.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Alright, since I cannot delete or edit this post I'll make the statement here.
I planned on making a Sorority and it didn't work. It really sucks, but I'm fine with it.
I divided the 10 gallon I put them in and I'm keeping the first two pictured. The rest I have to return.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

What is the second to last one, the blue with the round tail. She looks different but I cant put my finger on it. Is she maybe a plakat female?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Could it be that she was laying her fins down? She looks very similar to all the others in person.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, she might just look more relaxed or maybe I have a "thing" for her, but IDK I really like her though.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Alright, it looks like we are keeping the yellow female too. I really loved her and I'm glad we decided to keep her.
We don't have a name for her, does anyone want to give suggestions?
Please, no sun or sun related references thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm wondering now if the blue/aqua one could possibly be a young plakat? Maybe?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lemon Drop??


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you talking about the same blue one I thought was, the second from bottom? I asked another forum see what they'll say about it.

As for a name for the yellow one. Yellow in spanish is Amarillo (I think) so you could call her that. Or if you want you can shorten Amarillo to Amy. IDK


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Amarillo.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh, I like that. I'll run it by my husband!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh and if you were talking about the 2nd formbottom blue betta, apparently she is a female veiltail.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That's what I thought when I bought her and the others.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

We have decided on Azazel for her name. It's a Supernatural (TV show) reference. It's a guy, but I think it fits. Plus, his nickname is "yellow-eyes" and she's yellow so.


----------

